# Iwork sur iphone active avant le 1er septembre



## kensaintlaurent (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir, il y'a t-il un moyen d'obtenir Iwork et Ilife sur un iPhone 5 activer avant le 1er septembre (comme indiquer sur le site d'apple) ? Est-il possible de le ré-activer ?
Merci par avance de vos réponses !


----------

